# Paphiopedilum venustum alba



## mhtay1 (Dec 5, 2016)

I bought this from SVO. It has two growths. The young growth is in bud. Can anyone share me some tips how to successfully grow this species into a big specimen. Im a windowsill grower. I live in San Francisco. I water once a week. Does this species like limestone?






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2016)

That's the first venustum album I've seen with no pattern on the leaves. Should be something special.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Dec 8, 2016)

Ditto to what Eric said. Looking fwd to the blooms.


----------



## mhtay1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ya. I have two alba. One with pattern n this one has plain green leaves. Will post the flower when it blooms. Hope its a good one. Does venustum like cold or warm? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 8, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen a venustum album with solid green leaves ?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2016)

You know how some people can identify a species by the leaves, shape, markings, etc. These don't look like venustum. If it is venustum it is very special. Keep us posted.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 8, 2016)

I've never seen one either... Would be like a wardii album with plain green leaves. If anybody has one of those I'll take it.


----------



## mhtay1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sad news. Last week, the temperature dropped to 40F and the bud blasted. Im so so sad. I was so excited to see the flower to bloom. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2016)

Open it up anyway to see what was developing.


----------



## abax (Dec 23, 2016)

mhtay1...damn that's a shame! I wanted to see the bloom
too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2016)

Sad, indeed. I wanted to see if it is really a venustum, because I've also never seen one with plain leaves. Sigh. Well, we'll have to wait until next time.


----------



## Hyun007 (Jan 3, 2017)

Such a shame and as well as no one warn you about the shriveled leaves but more interested on the colour of the leaves. I think the shriveled leaves is an indication that is getting too cold or something is not right.

Placing it at the window is not an ideal place in the winter as it is the coldest place in the house no matter how good is your central heating.


----------

